# GB Knitting Paradise Members



## SueWilson49 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi everybody in the UK. Does anybody else think it would be a good idea to set up a KP chapter, where we could organise swaps, sales of stashes, pattern swaps, even organise afternoon meet-ups and tutorials? Would the KP organisers allow this?


----------



## Knitangel (Oct 8, 2012)

No!

Definitely not! There are forums like that elsewhere, don't spoil Paradise!


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

why dont you just have meet ups in your area. were having one here in glasgow in nov and we will see what happens from there. at the moment i change patterns with a friend on here and we email and anne will be at the meet up. i think you will get a lot of views on this


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

I think that it is a good idea


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Knitangel said:


> No!
> 
> Definitely not! There are forums like that elsewhere, don't spoil Paradise!


Why are you so abruptly against this? I personally wouldn't be interested, but most of what has been suggested is already happening on here. Maybe being a newcomer you haven't realized that many of the members on this forum have meet ups, swap patterns, and help others. We even have a category named Classifieds for selling equipment, wool, and other knitting related goods. You can use the Classified for swaps also, read the rules on there.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

I think this is a good idea as a lot of the tips re bargains etc are not available here.
I have been thinking along these lines for some time although I wouldn't want to lose contact with the worldwide KP.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

I think it is a good idea toften the American members tell one another about sales in shops and where to find bargains.One GB member posted about a baby knitting book cheap on Book People.I checked ,bought it and recommended it to a friend who decided to buy it as well.
So YES it is an idea.Butwe should keep on the WW KP.


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

Sounds lik a good idea.


----------



## Pontygirl (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes, it sounds like a good idea as a lot of the classifieds are from abroad.Sale of wool etc


----------



## Sue172 (Sep 21, 2012)

I think it would be a good idea and a useful tool for us in the UK. It would not detract from the worldwide aspect but add to it. UK Swaps would be fun!
Sue172 Eastbourne


----------



## China Doll (Oct 3, 2012)

Excellent idea - just tell me about it when you start !


----------



## Chrissy-Ann (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi SueWilson49

Sorry I am a latecomer to this thread - have been somewhat busy in non-knitting life these last few weeks hence just catching up now. I personally think it would be a good idea if we had a UK chapter and I don't think it would spoil KP.

Count me in when, and if, you decide to start one.

Happy knitting

Chrissy-Ann


----------



## Knitangel (Oct 8, 2012)

Having an exclusive group means others may feel excluded, its that simple. 

Some of us are members on various forums, not just this one. The nicest groups are mixed groups that are inclusive and where everyone feels welcome. 

Don't spoil Paradise


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Suewilson49 suggested a "KP chapter" not an exclusive group. KP is a wonderful site but dare I say it is very US orientated. There are similar items surely for UK.


----------



## Knitangel (Oct 8, 2012)

Explain the difference............


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

No one is excluded. I love the posts from the lovely people in US, Canada, Australia, NZ and all over the world in KP. I find that I don't have time to read everything so would be nice to have a few UK highlights as postage etc is expensive from abroad and I would like to do swaps. 
A few people are in favour and not many against. It wouldn't be compulsory to join if it was set up!


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

I agree with you junebjh. It would not be a compulsory thing-anyone who wanted would have to opt in and anyone would be able to join in and reply to the posts.


----------



## Knitangel (Oct 8, 2012)

In that case, in time, this "Chapter" would soon become International......what would be the point?

Someone, sjunebjh, stated she didn't want to read all the posts, my advice is find a local group in your area to swap and swap there. That way you won't have to read at all and will always know the location of your intended swappee.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

I certainly did not say I don't want to read all the posts and mostly I read every one but don't always have time on a daily basis.
To answer your other point I doubt many international people would want to join a UK specific 'arm' and clearly you wouldn't either which is your free choice so why not let those in favour be.
I like the format of KP and would want that to continue.


----------



## Knitangel (Oct 8, 2012)

I think you may be surprised at how many people in Europe and the UK take advantage of offers across the Channel, and how many people around world who identify with GB.

There are exPats living and working away from home, people with family history that orginates in GB who identify with GB including members from countries within the Commonwealth who accept our Queen as their Head of State.
http://www.royal.gov.uk/MonarchAndCommonwealth/TheCommonwealth/TheQueensroleintheCommonwealth.aspx

Those who speak English and want to join groups to improve language skills and the list goes on. IMO, its too late, the genii is out the bottle, Queen Victoria organised this by painting 80% of the globe red. We have responsibilities as British people to be inclusive, more so than any other nation on the planet.

We live in a global village, respect all the villagers, don't exclude them!
GB has no borders, it encompasses many parts of the world.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

It would be lovely to have them all, and you. 
Status quo then.


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

linda naismith said:


> why dont you just have meet ups in your area. were having one here in glasgow in nov and we will see what happens from there. at the moment i change patterns with a friend on here and we email and anne will be at the meet up. i think you will get a lot of views on this


I see you live in Shropshire. I'm 
Taking a trip to England and was thinking about Salop. Can you tell me if there are any cheap flats to rent in your area. My first husband lived in Wrexham and Sandbach and went to the local grammar schools. I know they're in Cheshire. I was born In Birmingham. Seeing that I'm a widow now, I'm fancy free, I though I'd do a sort of knitting and rambling trip. You were asking about people meeting up. I know there is a wool shop in Leominster also a hostel. There is also a wool shop in Hay-on-wye, with hand painted yarns. I'm bring more wool in my suitcase than clothing. I have such a big stash in Canada. Love to hear from you. Ann


----------

